# Pellets too hard for Little Alfie Pants



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

I've mastered the art of making my little Alfie eat foods he normally wouldn't eat from his food bowl... I just gotta make it into a fun toy or let him graze from the floor instead. Haha. So I've been trying to get him to eat pellet this way. He puts it in his mouth and tries to break it apart, but they're too hard! I've tried the fruity, colorful pellets and the zupreem pellets. Any suggestions as to what I can do? Should I try crushing them? Can I soften them with water?


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried crushing them to get Zappy used to the taste. Once he decided that he liked them, I started giving him the budgie version of zupreem pellets. Same nutrition, but they're smaller, so they're easier for him to eat.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Even though Joey is a pro at eating the Zupreem Fruity Blend, I get him the budgie sized anyway, because there is less waste.

I also give him the RoudyBush mini, which is softer. Because your adorable little Alfie (love the pic!) is still so small, you could probably even go the next size down. They are softer, and easily break apart with your fingers.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

I give Cosmo the budgie size colorful pellets too. I read its the same nutrition just smaller size. We thought it would reduce the amount that goes flying out of the cage when he bites it, but nope. At least the budgie size doesn't have those stupid banana shaped ones...I once saw one shoot across the room and into the dining room when he took a bite of those ones (of course he liked that shape too)


----------



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys! I didn't know I could give him the pellets for smaller birds  
Is this what you guys were talking about? I couldn't find budgie pellets, but I found parakeet pellets :http://www.amazon.com/ZUPREEM-23030...d/dp/B003SLM11Y/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_img_y


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

That is the one I now give Joey. They also have XS, but S seems to be just fine.

*Reading my post above, I guess I did say 'budgie sized'. Sorry about that.


----------



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, I just ordered the XS just to be safe  I'm guessing the XS is seed sized which should make it super easy for Alfie to eat. Thanks guys! This helped a lot!


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

My boys get the XS, they don't have any issues eating it and it's much less waste than the larger sizes


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

my miso had the same problem but i also think it was the taste he wasn't sure about so didnt make very much of an effort to eat them...he's also still very young and he's gotten noticeably stronger since then and now eats pellets perfectly fine o: maybe if your tiel is still young it might be the same...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel doesn't like regular pellets too because they're hard. You can also try LaFebers Nutriberries or Pellet Berries. My tiel likes both, although I usually have to break the clusters up for him.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been told that soaking the pellets in fruit juice helps them soften up. Apple's been the juice most recommended.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I've found it really difficult to find pellets that are the right size for my tiels, all the non-coloured ones are just a bit to big! I end up having half eaten pellets all over the floor, as they take a bite out of one and the rest pings through the cage bars. I'm still searching for smaller pellets now


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

han93 said:


> I've found it really difficult to find pellets that are the right size for my tiels, all the non-coloured ones are just a bit to big! I end up having half eaten pellets all over the floor, as they take a bite out of one and the rest pings through the cage bars. I'm still searching for smaller pellets now


Roudybush nibbles, or Harrison's super fine are nice and small, finch/budgie size


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jaguar said:


> Roudybush nibbles, or Harrison's super fine are nice and small, finch/budgie size


Thanks Jaguar! I haven't heard of roudybush, but I think I can order Harrison's online. The pet stores in Australia don't have the biggest selection in store


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you tried Vetafarm mini? They're really the only one I've used, recommended to me by vets and breeders alike. I haven't tried any others. I'm interested to see which are the actual best to be honest


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Have you tried Vetafarm mini? They're really the only one I've used, recommended to me by vets and breeders alike. I haven't tried any others. I'm interested to see which are the actual best to be honest


Are they the coloured ones? I just worry about the artificial colouring with those, I'm currently giving them the vetafarm organic pellets


----------

